# New guy from the great state of Oregon



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Matthew. Have fun here.


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome:darkbeer:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## cibach (Mar 1, 2010)

I am looking to get back into archery after a few years off.. shot the Maniac last week .. it was very nice.. picking one up this week..


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## davey n. (Jun 12, 2008)

Mattzilla said:


> Hello everyone. My name is Matthew and I live in Salem, OR. Glad to be a part of this site and the wealth of information posted here is amazing. I recently bought a Mission Maniac. This will be my first year at archery deer hunting. I have been rifle hunting for years with success and it's getting rather boring. My future son-in-law also bought a new bow. He bought the Mission Eliminator 2.
> 
> I hope to be a part of this community of great people for a long time to come.


Welcome.


----------



## kennedy244 (Jan 26, 2010)

welcome from next door, :wav:washington:wav:


----------



## lilwhitetail (Feb 26, 2010)

welcome! newbie here too & from the oregon coast....  great site huh? enjoy!


----------



## cdegeeter (Jan 9, 2008)

:welcome:


----------

